# Well, isn't THIS Door Knob just a treasure...



## LongTabSigO (Dec 26, 2014)

Max Blumenthal...known for his..um...what ever....decided to show his butt on Twitter today.  I guess he is not a fan of Chris Kyle, the "American Sniper" movie, or the culture that it embraces: 

*



@MaxBlumenthal I haven't seen American Sniper, but correct me if I'm wrong: An occupier mows down faceless Iraqis but the real victim is his anguished soul
		
Click to expand...

*But after a few dopey tweets, he decides to double down on the stupid:


> *@MaxBlumenthal  (in response to @LoveFor714 @rpgirl27) John Lee Malvo, another mass murdering sniper, would not be glorified on prime time.*




There's some context that may be needed between these two tweets (which can be seen here, on Twitchy.com:
http://twitchy.com/2014/12/26/max-blumenthal-calls-chris-kyle-a-mass-murdering-sniper-like-lee-malvo

But what you'll discover is this:  The guy is a full up bag of hatred. 

There are varying views as to how much we should be lionizing Chris Kyle and I'm not getting into that here (or ever).  Regardless of one's view, comparing a decorated warrior with a mass murderer is reprehensible.  It demonstrates a level of ignorance that surpasses the usual level of nuttiness we have come to embrace as "days that end in 'y'".

So, for those of you whose friends who are curious why the military/civilian divide exists (and in many ways is a chasm), this guy's posts are good exemplar.


----------



## parallel (Dec 26, 2014)

LongTabSigO said:


> Max Blumenthal...known for his


Nope... not known for anything by me.

ETA: I just Googled him and all I could find is that he's some blowhard "journalist"... I now regret having wasted that 45 seconds of my life.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 26, 2014)

@LongTabSigO ...  I read all of the comments in your link....  and even the right side comments were so stupid I realized why I don't twitch, tweet, instagram, or any of that other battery discharging crap that passes for personal news and socialist , um social media....  I'm going to puke now.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 27, 2014)

Funny how someone who is Jewish could be so anti-semite. Hell, even the Jewish Community has PNG'd him.


----------



## AWP (Dec 27, 2014)

I actually laugh sometimes when I see crap like this. Sure, this guy is off base and off his roacker, but people like this will never be reasoned with and the best we can hope for is to educate those on the periphery. Why laugh? A Jew PNG'ed by fellow Jews? That's like banning obesity at a NASCAR race. Also, anyone who can agree with this clown instantly reveals themselves as a total idiot and I love it when clowns self-identify. People who spew ignorant hate, some of them do it for the attention and the rise. By getting upset you give these morons the fuel they wanted. Better to laugh and walk away, the real fight is for the minds of those outside of his core circus.

When the Simon Weisenthal Center calls you out for being anti-Semitic....and you continue to identify yourself as Jewish? This guy's an attention whore.


----------

